# youth ride kill switches?



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I am picking up a bombardier ds90 4 stroke tomorrow and I want to look into a remote kill for it. It's not that I am not confident in his ability but I wouldn't mind keeping a tether on him just in case. Can anyone recommend a brand/model?

thanks,

pat


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You sure it doesn't have one already? I know the 50 cc Suzuki used to have one on the rear of the machine to follow around with the rope hooked to the kill switch.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

there isnt a kill switch on it but it was ridden fine without one a few times now and it's alright I think


----------

